# 2009's Last Hoorah



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Well, we're home* from Danforth Bay <---clickety thing!!

After getting Puff back from the dealer only 1 week earlier, with her new axles, wheels, & tires, we left last Friday for the New England Rally. Kathy had taken the day off from work so we were able to be very casual about the packing & short 1.5 hour drive up to the mountains. We had a wonderful time seeing our old friends, being surprised by the hatcityhosehauler clan, and sitting around the fire Friday night & then again, Sunday morning for a TERRIFIC potluck brunch!! "But, what about Saturday?"you may be asking. IT POURED!! All day and all night!! So pretty much, everyone did their own thing wherever and however they could stay warm and stay dry, coming together for Birthday Cupcakes (for Lisa & Claire) and Happy Hour that evening, Ember & DH's personal appearance was certainly missed by all (and our kids were _REALLY_ sorry not to get to meet Seamus (yet)







but those of us who were there were treated to all 4 flavors of Ember's homemade applesauce. WOW!! And what a treat that was...at Happy Hour *and* on the muffins at Sunday Brunch!! !!!







Mmmmmmm Every family even went home with a jar!! THANKS, EMBER!!!

The others pulled out Sunday and Kathy & I settled in for several more wonderful days in the north country. Sunday was beautiful ... in fact, it was simply gorgeous!! Close to 60* and not a single cloud in the sky!!! Soooooo....we went driving. Well, actually, Kathy did the driving







, while I did the picture taking







We took the next day (also a BEAUTIFUL day) as a 100% 'down day'. What a treat that was ... especially for Kathy!! The dogs even seemed to appreciate it, as they spent ALL day sprawled throughout the camper. Tuesday dawned overcast and pretty much stayed that way but we loaded up the dogs and went driving again to see if we could find any (more) wildlife. <Did we?







> That leaves today. RAIN! *BIG* rain!! BUT, the power of







remains!! We got packed up and pulled out with no rain, but got out to the main road and noticed standing water. Within 5 miles of the campground it was pouring....and still is!!

Puff is parked in the driveway, the fridge is empty with propane off, dinner's in the oven, a toasty fire is blazing in the fireplace, and the dogs are chasing the cats ... or is it the other way around?







Hard telling. At any rate, everything is back to normal. Oh yeah, and I've again beat the requirement to post photos within 72hrs of our trip. What a wonderful way to end the season - - - spending some time with friends, enjoying our favorite playground, having a bit of time to ourselves, and wistfully tucking away another camping season at Wolfwood.

Next task? Time to feed Puff the Pink Stuff <ohhhh, heavy sigh>


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Gorgeous photos!!! What a wonderful place!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Beautiful as usual. I wish things would have worked out better, we would have loved to make this trip and DW will be so mad she missed seeing a moose. Glad all had a great time and safe travels. We are getting ready for our last hoorah Nov 6-8 at Otter Lake.

Hugs and kisses to all, from Sierra and Merlin as well.

Jim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you had a great time, Jud.

Nice photos, too.

Too bad the season is over for you.....

Mark


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome Pics!!!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Beautiful scenery! Probably the only way I'll see the East coast from a campers perspective. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful pics, Judi,the moose is so cool, what a great day that must have been.
Kevin and I , are in Lancaster pa at spring gulch campground. We left after he got out of work, only a two hour ride , not bad.We have a nice site 1555 (if anyone is in the area come see us) On Saturday morning we are going to a wolf sanctuary at 730 am for a photo tour. Can't wait , hoping for no rain. Kevin is watching the phillies, so its just me and the dogs. Have a great weekend. Kathy


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Great pics and the campground looks like perfection. I love the pic of the white birch grove.

Mark


----------

